# What happens if I cut the quick? I'm worried? :(



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm scared... I was cutting little PD's nails and I accidentally cut the quick. I didn't cut it too far down. Just a little knick; I see a little tiny dot of blood. It doesn't look like it keept bleeding (I checked on him this morning). What scares me is that this morning his wheel was clean. Like he didn't go on it all night. So he hasn't pooped or peed all night. And he didn't finish all his food either. Could he be sick?

Should I be worried? I heard it's not normal for them not to run. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think he's sick. The nail probably just stung when he tried to run, so he went back to bed. Of course, keep checking for infection and watching his activity, but I think he should be okay. Also, I'm no expert, so maybe somebody else will contradict me, but I'm almost positive he'll be just fine.


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

Phew! That makes me feel a lot better. I hope everyone else says the same thing.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't worry about it I have cut too short once and it bled quite a bit and she was ok. Just make sure when you're clipping nails to have something to quickly clot the bood (I can't recall what its called right now). Anyways you put that on the nail and hold it for some pressure and it should stop. It does hurt them but accidents happen.


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you so much! I'm really glad to hear that he'll be ok.


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

Cornflower is great to stop it bleeding. It's worth having some in for future.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Also, my family use to use flour I think on our dog. It probably work just as well for hedgies!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

i have question, would it have been ok if i had used the bubblely stuff thats not alcohol lolz i dont know how to spell it  but i used in on my dog before and i didnt know if it could be used on hedgehog because my dog would lick her paw afterwards and it did hurt her to lick it off.


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! That's great to know. And I already have some too, so that works out perfect. Hopefully, I'll never have to use it.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I cut the quick slightly on one of Hazels nails a couple weeks back (same thing no blood but a red spot)...she bit me and was choked for the rest of the night. I just made sure I gave her foot baths to keep her feet clean and kept an eye on it.


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Once I cut Jessie's whole nail off cause she moved and she was fine, just took her to the vet cause it bled a lot, they just cauterized (burned it) closed and she was as good as new, she didn't even freak out, she was fine the whole time, I on the other hand wasn't haha. But yea my point is your hedgie should be fine if it was just a little too far down the quick


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Everyone else pretty much said what I was going to say, hehe

I remember the first time I did that with Stella, I cried and cried... she just looked at me like, "whatchu cryin for, you're not the one with the bloody toenail?" then snuggled in and went to sleep.


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

How long did all the kids stay off the wheel after the nail accidents? This morning PD's wheel was clean again. And he moved his hedgie hat over his food dish, I'm guessing to eat his food laying down. I looked at his nails and I can't even see the blood anymore,so what could it be?


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

hmmm, my hedgie was wheelin again that same night, happened around 6:30 pm, was up by 10pm using her wheel, but then again she does love her wheel, stays on it allllll night! How was she last night since you made this post on tues?


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad to report he got on his wheel! I had already told my husband, "if he doesn't get on his wheel tonight, tomorrow he's going straight to the vet." Luckily he seems to be back to normal.  Thanks for asking.


----------

